# Eotech Warning



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Given that Eotech is a very popular sight, I though it appropriate to post this given that it seems significant.

Military Issues Warning On EOTech Holographic Sights

http://soldiersystems.net/blog1/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Final-SAFETY-OF-USE-MESSAGE-14-September-2015-Copy.pdf


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, Red!

I can easily see some truck guns reaching this temp in the heat of summer down south.
Good to know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I wonder f other similar sights have the same issue?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was never a fan of electronic sights. Old school iron sights, either flip up or not does the job for me. For long range work (600 plus yards), I prefer a quick detach mounted range finding leupold scope.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

EO's are fantastic and lightning fast when they work. These issues aside, I've known too many guys have bullshit problems with theirs and had to send them for repairs. While not as fast, I'll take an Aimpoint every time. I have literally never heard, firsthand, of one failing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> EO's are fantastic and lightning fast when they work. These issues aside, I've known too many guys have bullshit problems with theirs and had to send them for repairs. While not as fast, I'll take an Aimpoint every time. I have literally never heard, firsthand, of one failing.


I have neither an Eotech or Aimpoint, but have heard praise of both. I do have a vortex redot with a 3x magnifier that has been awesome thus far. I also liked the lifetime warranty even though it is a Cheesehead product.  As previously sated, I am also an iron sights guy. I especially love my MI flip-ups on my BCM carbine.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Uh, no freaking duh? As can ALL optics. Which is why you need to regularly re zero, and maintain your equipment.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Uh, no freaking duh? As can ALL optics. Which is why you need to regularly re zero, and maintain your equipment.


It is more an issue of the sights having parallex issues when eotech sold them with the understanding that they did not and then stood by their claim until 7/2015. They conviently change this in their manuals without notifying anyone. Does this not bring justification for being upset?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Reflex sights have to be almost 100% reliable if the military uses them, and they are easy on my old eyes. But I have resisted putting one on my rifle because iron sights work EVERY time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Reflex sights have to be almost 100% reliable if the military uses them, and they are easy on my old eyes. But I have resisted putting one on my rifle because iron sights work EVERY time.


It may also have something to do with the shooter?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A bit more info on the Eotech issue that I thought that I would share.

The Captain's Journal » Thermally Induced Reticle Drift Of EOTech Holographic Sights


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Govt apparently suing for fraud now.

US Government Sues EOTech Sights for Fraud. | Gun Free Zone


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Being the discerning shooter and a marksman of the most impeccable and informed variety, I am starting to distance myself from Eotech, Trijicon and Aimpoint. While those have been the standards for decades now I believe there are better options. I like the recent offering by Zeiss (350.00) that has a solar powered Mil dot. I really like the new Vortex red dot sights that have an etched reticle in addition to the battery powered illumination. I like redundancy! The unlimited lifetime warranty will also be nice. Aimpoint-pricey for a one trick pony, Trijicon=way to expensive just for a little vile of tritium and a decent scope and Eotechs are just too fragile to be that pricey.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hmmm... This could be good news. Now the market will be flooded with cheaply priced eotechs! I think I'll snatched a few up. I always wanted one. I've shot several ARs with eotech sights and I have been impressed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Being the discerning shooter and a marksman of the most impeccable and informed variety, I am starting to distance myself from Eotech, Trijicon and Aimpoint. While those have been the standards for decades now I believe there are better options. I like the recent offering by Zeiss (350.00) that has a solar powered Mil dot. I really like the new Vortex red dot sights that have an etched reticle in addition to the battery powered illumination. I like redundancy! The unlimited lifetime warranty will also be nice. Aimpoint-pricey for a one trick pony, Trijicon=way to expensive just for a little vile of tritium and a decent scope and Eotechs are just too fragile to be that pricey.


I bought a vortex red dot and a 3x magnifier a couple months ago. It has been great thus far during 5 range trips. I also like the lifetime warranty.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Hmmm... This could be good news. Now the market will be flooded with cheaply priced eotechs! I think I'll snatched a few up. I always wanted one. I've shot several ARs with eotech sights and I have been impressed.


Likely a good idea if you can be assured of some quality with the used ones.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I bought a vortex red dot and a 3x magnifier a couple months ago. It has been great thus far during 5 range trips. I also like the lifetime warranty.


If a Strikefire or SPARC you'll likely use the warranty. If a higher priced model not as likely to use it.

Vortex,as long as it's in business will take care of any issues promptly though.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I also liked the lifetime warranty even though it is a Cheesehead product. 

We make Harley's too.! Yea, we kicked your butt last game.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I also liked the lifetime warranty even though it is a Cheesehead product.
> 
> We make Harley's too.! Yea, we kicked your butt last game.


Lol. I do not get wrapped up in sports like I used to.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

As long as Eotech is around to service and repair their sights, I'll probably continue to use them. My take on this is they all have an Achilles heel, heat cold, tritium fade parallax etc.. As long as a person knows what problems may arise and has other optics or back up iron sights available then why not use the technology? I wouldn't rely on an Eotech as my sole means of sighting a rifle, yet I wouldn't rule it out because it wasn't perfect.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Lol. I do not get wrapped up in sports like I used to.


Me either, work 3rd, but heard the recap. Daughter goes to The U of M, guess I could cut some slack.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Being the discerning shooter and a marksman of the most impeccable and informed variety, I am starting to distance myself from Eotech, Trijicon and Aimpoint. While those have been the standards for decades now I believe there are better options. I like the recent offering by Zeiss (350.00) that has a solar powered Mil dot. I really like the new Vortex red dot sights that have an etched reticle in addition to the battery powered illumination. I like redundancy! The unlimited lifetime warranty will also be nice. Aimpoint-pricey for a one trick pony, Trijicon=way to expensive just for a little vile of tritium and a decent scope and Eotechs are just too fragile to be that pricey.


I have a couple of the above mentioned Vortex sights. Well pleased.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I only have two red dots in my entire collection. everything else has a combo of glass(with backups irons) OR uses ghost rings as the primary set up.. only one of my red dots is actively deployed. The other one is collecting dust. EOTech is fine for some. Aimpoint...trijicon...$$$$$$ rich man's toys. I'll stick to my price range and what works for me. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator, you have become an asset to this forum. I just wanted to take a minute and say thanks. Stick around.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you appreciate the comment. I am here to add what I can and learn what I can in what little time I feel we have left. I could be very very wrong on that hunch and hope I am.

A side note. I just mounted a Vortex Crossfire 4-12 with an AO on my Mossberg ATR100. I got it for a steal for $127 from a 2 man veteran owned outfit. The clearest piece of glass I have ever had the pleasure of peering through. I am never sold on just one buy, but I won't be afraid to buy Vortex again based on that purchase.



A Watchman said:


> Mosinator, you have become an asset to this forum. I just wanted to take a minute and say thanks. Stick around.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I qualified at 300m with iron sights. Good enough for me.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Until I'm blind I'll use the iron sights! Battery's not included.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> I qualified at 300m with iron sights. Good enough for me.


Same with me. I also shoot with them on many of my firearms regardless if the arm has a different sight or not.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> I qualified at 300m with iron sights. Good enough for me.


We qualed out to 500M iron sights. I heard they qual with optics now. Sad, if true.


----------

